# Moving From A House To A Apartment



## Lon (Oct 11, 2016)

I live in age 55+ apartment complex that has one & two bedroom apartments with full kitchen, one or two full bath, washer & dryer, patio or balcony.

I just watched one of my new neighbors lugging some huge pieces of furniture into a elevator that I know will not fit anywhere at all in his new apartment which is the same size as mine.
I moved here from a house that had 2,600 sq feet and have just the pieces of furniture that I knew would work in my new abode and the other pieces went to adult grand kids and my daughter & ex wife


----------



## Manatee (Oct 11, 2016)

We moved from a 1 story townhouse in AZ to a condo apartment in FL.  They are similar in size, but laid out in a totally different way.  The place in AZ had spaces that didn't count in the square footage because they don't have AC or heat.  I do miss the garage.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 12, 2016)

Like you Lon we moved from a 4bdrm. 2bthrm. home into a 4 1/2 room retirement apartment.  Before making the final move we
took measurements of the rooms and decided what would and what would not fit in.  Then we asked our children to decide what
if anything they wanted,which they did.  The rest was donated to local charities.  Anything that my late husband made (his hobby
was woodworking) has been kept in the family.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 5, 2016)

WillieLinehan said:


> Hello, Lon.
> 
> Last month we also moved from a 3 bedroom home to a 4 bedroom apartment in Florida. But before buying our 4 bedroom apartment my cousin has recommended us to hire a real estate agent as well as a real estate attorney in Florida because the process of buying an apartment is complex, it can be helpful to have someone familiar with the process to deal with it.
> The agent guided us in negotiating and contracting part of our process, and the attorney from Coomber Law gave us legal advice and assist us whether your plans are feasible or not. After the completion of the procedure, we all shifted to our beautiful apartment.



Wonderful!  Are you all settled in?


----------

